

Mind blowing CSS shaders now live on Google Chrome Canary Browser  - mukhabbat
http://codepen.io/html5web/pen/KFzfG

======
html5web
I have made the first experiment on CSS filter shaders, it was very
interesting!

~~~
pocsav
Where can we find more details about this?

